# Primary or Secondary Codes Breast Aspirations



## jahinshaw (Jul 19, 2007)

When using Dx code 610.1 Fibrocystic disease of breast and 610.0 Cyst of breast for breast cyst aspirations, should 610.1 be coded as primary because it is the underlying condition?  Or should 610.0 be coded as primary because it is the acute problem that is being treated?  Thanks!


----------

